# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Commencal Supreme DH V3 WC 2012

## marcelles888

Hallo, hab eine frage und zwar möchte ich auf 27.5" Laufräder umsteigen und bin mir nicht sicher ob das in meinen rahmen passt? weis das zufällig wer? möchte das gerne wissen bevor ich mir die räder kauf, hab leider keines zum probieren, danke mfg marcel

----------


## prolink88

was mir bekannt ist passen auch 27,5" laufräder in V3
vorne kommt es auf die Gabel an. bei der Boxxer geht das nicht
Trettlager ist dann auch um ca. 12mm höher. das V3 ist sowieso ziemlich tief. dann passt es e besser

Radius bei 27,5"x2,5" reifen ist 350mm
kannst ja dann messen obs passt

----------


## marcelles888

danke für die antwort  :Smile:

----------

